# Autistic schools for my son who is 9yrs in BC



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, We are hoping to move near Vancouver BC later this year as My husband might be getting a job, so i am trying to find out if there are any schools for children with Autism as my son has autism and at the moment he is in a very good school in the uk, We get all of this funded but are unsure if this would be the same in Canada.
Can anyone help me at all or find out if you already live in canada.
Many thanks
Lisa x


----------

